# Nabba South East Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

There are a couple of surnames that have been missed out, please feel free to fill them in.









First Timers

1st Lukas Dojka

2nd Kurt









3rd Glenn Blackwell

4th Gary Rennie

Over 40's

1st John Swaby

2nd Fivos Averkiou

3rd Gary Edwards

Over 50's

1st Chris Duffield

Novice

1st Luis Martins

2nd Michael Murray

3rd John Woodall

4th Jamie Benson

5th Wayne Kenny

Miss Toned Figure

1st Eva Patoka

2nd Krystelle Sammons

3rd Heather Matthews

Junior

1st Paal Ahuja

Miss Trained Figure

1st Silvana Imbrogno

2nd Sahor









3rd Shelly Stokes

4th Ji Sook Lee

Class 4

1st Neil Caswell

Class 3

1st Chris Jones

2nd James Gutteridge

3rd Peter Lukovicky

4th Vince De Marzio

5th Perry Knight

Class 2

1st Darren Crocker

2nd Zak Pallikaros

3rd Nigel (Tommo) Thompson

Class 1

1st Matt Hill

2nd Darren Lewis

3rd Abs Badaoui

Overall Matt Hill


----------



## omea1 (Aug 31, 2006)

miss trained figure

2nd Sahor Rastani


----------

